# Two just off the grinder



## godogs57 (Feb 26, 2019)

Here are two knives recently completed in my shop. This first one is one of my skeleton knives that has been downsized and has my trout & bird knife profile. The kicker on these skeletons is they are flat and take up zero room in a pocket or pack. I've had really good feedback on my previous skeletons. This trout and bird is my smallest skeleton so far. CPM154 stainless heat treated and triple tempered to a final hardness of 61.0 Rockwell. As always, I make the sheath too, from Herman Oak vegetable tanned leather. Hope you enjoy looking.



The next is a standard Hunter model with about a 3 1/2" blade. Stabilized fiddleback walnut handles that I thought were very pretty. She sits real comfortably in the hand. This blade is also CPM154 stainless and also has a 61.0 Rockwell hardness. Sheath is made by me for this knife.



Both are razor sharp and will slice!

If you wish to see other knives of mine, please take a peek at my Instagram:   https://www.instagram.com/doublehknives/


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 26, 2019)

Nice.


----------



## Cmp1 (Feb 26, 2019)

Beautiful craftsmanship,,,,


----------



## walkinboss01 (Feb 26, 2019)

Very nice work!!!


----------



## 4HAND (Feb 26, 2019)

Yes, very nice!


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 26, 2019)

Don`t git no better`n that right there.


----------



## godogs57 (Feb 26, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> Don`t git no better`n that right there.



Thanks Nick and everyone else. Much appreciated.


----------



## Horns (Feb 27, 2019)

Man those are very nice. The wood handled one catches my eye


----------



## trad bow (Feb 27, 2019)

Those are sharp looking knifes.


----------



## wvdawg (Mar 1, 2019)

Sweet!


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 1, 2019)

Sir you have some serious skills!


----------



## Bkeepr (Mar 5, 2019)

lovely!


----------



## toolmkr20 (Mar 20, 2019)

Great looking knives.


----------



## 10mmhunter (Mar 27, 2019)

Man, I like #2!


----------



## Dirtroad Johnson (Mar 27, 2019)

Very nice work.


----------



## godogs57 (Mar 27, 2019)

10mmhunter said:


> Man, I like #2!


She's up for adoption


----------



## Dan DeBord (Apr 2, 2019)

Pm a price on #2.


----------



## godogs57 (Apr 2, 2019)

She's sold. Check out my Instagram....I have a few designs on IG.

I'll be glad to make another...


----------



## Dan DeBord (Apr 2, 2019)

Thanks ...I'll take a look.


----------



## Dan DeBord (Apr 24, 2019)

I took a look at your IG . The above hunter is still my favorite.


----------



## godogs57 (Apr 30, 2019)

Dan DeBord said:


> I took a look at your IG . The above hunter is still my favorite.


Hit me up if you ever wish to have me make you one. Thanks for the good words.


----------



## Redbow (May 22, 2019)

Beautiful work..


----------



## Gaswamp (May 24, 2019)

nice work


----------



## Studawg170 (Jun 14, 2019)

Looking Good Brother


----------



## godogs57 (Jun 15, 2019)

Studawg170 said:


> Looking Good Brother


Didn’t know you posted here too Stuart.....you ever get moved?


----------



## Studawg170 (Jun 16, 2019)

godogs57 said:


> Didn’t know you posted here too Stuart.....you ever get moved?




Pretty much.....Still working on selling the house in Norman Park

I pretty much lurk and post on the cooking forum


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 1, 2019)

Excuse me, I tend to drool a tad when lookin around in here.


----------



## Dan DeBord (Dec 6, 2019)

Hunter  blade design an eye catcher . With desert ironwood ...Maybe one day.


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (Dec 6, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Excuse me, I tend to drool a tad when lookin around in here.


I was drooling and snot running out my nose then all the sudden it hit me,
If I don’t breath soon I’ma might be about to die.


----------



## Doe Dirt (Dec 31, 2019)

godogs57 said:


> Here are two knives recently completed in my shop. This first one is one of my skeleton knives that has been downsized and has my trout & bird knife profile. The kicker on these skeletons is they are flat and take up zero room in a pocket or pack. I've had really good feedback on my previous skeletons. This trout and bird is my smallest skeleton so far. CPM154 stainless heat treated and triple tempered to a final hardness of 61.0 Rockwell. As always, I make the sheath too, from Herman Oak vegetable tanned leather. Hope you enjoy looking.
> View attachment 960415
> 
> 
> ...


How did you put the hoof print pattern into the knife?


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jan 2, 2020)

The skeleton knife is  very different and very nice! Both are first class .


----------



## QuakerBoy (Jan 9, 2020)

Very nice ?


----------

